# Angie



## Panacrent1 (Dec 4, 2016)

My little hunny bunny Angie has gone to binky over the rainbow bridge with her buddy max. I wasn't ready to say goodbye, but I had to do what was best for her.
I'll miss you always and love you forever.
:cry1:


----------



## RavenousDragon (Dec 4, 2016)

We are sending our love for you guys.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Dec 5, 2016)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## JBun (Dec 5, 2016)

RIP Angie. I hope you and Max are having lots of fun together over the bridge.:hearts: :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 6, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace and binky free little one. :bunnyangel:


----------

